# Alternatives to Marina Slim Filter Cartridges



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Marina 360 tank, which doesn't give any specification for the filter. It came with a carbon/biological filter which I think was called Bio-carb. However I have read that carbon isn't really necessary and can cause problems if it becomes 'full', as well as soaking up medicines. I therefore looked around for alternative filters and the only one I could find was a zeolite/biological cartridge called Bio-clear. I therefore have a few questions:

1. Will zeolite soak up medicine as well? I have read that it should be ok with Seachem Paraguard but don't know about anything else. I don't want to set up my tank and then have to remove the zeolite should I need to medicate and mess up the biological balance.
2. Does zeolite time out like carbon, and will it put anything dangerous back into the water?
3. Is it possible to cycle with a zeolite filter in or will it just take up all the ammonia and prevent enough bacteria growing?
4. Does anyone have any suggestions of alternative filters that are purely biological that I could use? It is only a slim filter so there's probably not much choice. I'm only a beginner so not really up to making my own just yet.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it were me , i would scrap the slim filter and get an aquaclear..no idea what size your tank is but look for an aquaclear that is rated for a tank bigger than yours..leave the bag of carbon out and just use the foam block..to clean the block just siphon some tank water into a bucket and squeeze the block in it...i have aquaclear filters where i have used the same block for 4-5 years...


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Unfortuantely the filter is an integral part of the tank and forms part of the lid and the lighting. Looking at it again there is a bit of space where maybe I could fit a bag or something of ceramic/biological medium, and then maybe a foam. Is it possible to buy bags of biological medium which I could try to get to fit? Am I right in thinking foams filter debris but don't actually help with the biological filtration?

Thank you.

EDIT: Would something like this be suitable? http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk...ll-pond-solutions-ceramic-bio-rings-400g.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the rings would work fine.just buy a couple of media bags along with them.and see if they have the foam blocks for the aquaclear type filters.


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, I'll go and order that. Thank you for your help.


----------

